
How PMs Can Earn the Respect and Trust of Their Team - endswapper
https://hackernoon.com/10-ways-pms-can-earn-the-respect-and-trust-of-their-team-98353b693b4a
======
gjolund
This should be required reading for every PM.

As an engineer the point about "doing the mental gymnastics" is the single
biggest difference between a good PM and a bad PM.

Well written/thought out specs guide my development process, shape my tests,
and help me focus on the critical components.

Poorly written specs are a just a PM refusing to do his job. I have campaigned
to have PM's fired for this reason alone. If you can't take the time to think
through the problem on paper, why should I bother trying to implement it.

Also, if you are a PM and you are trying to persuade devs without hard data,
you are going to have a bad time.

